# Mobile DCS



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

I've installed a DCS TIU in a boxcar for full DCS control of MTH engine without track power. Should I post in the Battery or Digital forum?? Anyways I went and posted in the battery section...coz I am a battery kind of guy!  



http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/... 


The lengths I go to to not have track power! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif 


I have posted a few times before but i noticed my posts count just got reset, has there been a changeover to a new system?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you going to talk about the DCS control, or the battery part? 

Post counts were reset quite a while ago when we went to the new software. 

Also, I have a friend that does the same thing with DCC, cool way to not have to change your loco when visiting or to demonstrate features. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

Ah! I have been in hibernation since last fall. Just blowing away the cobwebs and oiling the squeaky mechs....and that's just me!


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job Phil. I just posted a reply in the Battery forum. Actually I'm glad you posted a thread here as I would have never seen it in the other forum. 


Raymond


----------

